# Timelapse convectivo - Algarve 27 Abril 2011



## |Ciclone| (27 Abr 2011 às 20:57)




----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

A câmara está a apontar para que parte do Algarve?

Excelente trabalho |Ciclone|!


----------



## actioman (30 Abr 2011 às 20:48)

|Ciclone| disse:


> YouTube        - Nuvens Time Lapse (30min)



Ciclone, tu és o mestre dos time-lapses! 

Espectacular! Como é já vai sendo habitual!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Abr 2011 às 21:42)

Sim, sem dúvida brutal 

Tens que fazer um de 24h


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Muito bom !


----------



## Z13 (30 Abr 2011 às 23:12)

Fenomenal!

Dá um efeito espectacular!

Parabéns!


----------

